

How cool is this? the 1st toolbar dedicated to business software - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/the-best-business-software-delivered-to-your-browser-with-the-getapp-com-toolbar/

======
moe
Why would I permanently clutter my browser with a toolbar only for those 2
times a year that I'm looking for new software?

Why not just use google and/or one of the countless app-search outlets
(versiontracker, cnet, etc.)?

~~~
ManuJ
you are certainly right for desktops apps (download.com, softonic etc,.. are
great sites) However for business software the situation is slightly different
if you cannot afford the usual suspects (Oracle, SAP, etc,..) The good thing
about those tool bars is that you can add and remove them easily when you
don't need anymore. thks for the feedback in any case

------
scrrr
Not cool at all. Why not Google it?

~~~
ManuJ
The challenge with generic search engine is the amount of un relevant results
you will get. Try niche software product like farm management software and you
will get 6.M results. You need a more efficient way to find and review
business apps (with advanced filters capabilities) this is what getapp.com is
about

------
muddylemon
It does have the advantage of targeting users who are willing to install
software for no good reason.

